# First Painting



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2014)

I did my first painting and I am needing some pointers and help. It is suppose to be two unbloomed tulips. It's not necessarily suppose to be realistic. It is a tribute painting. It just didn't turn out they way I wanted. The yellow is supposed to be in 3D. I am in need of some pointers.


----------

